# Our Russian KP friends who crochet... HELP!!!!! (MzBarnz)



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

A fb friend shared this adorable pattern with me and of course I'm now on a quest to make one of these little guys. Someone on the internet did a Google translate of the pattern and since I've done amigurumi (sp??), I think I can figure out most of how it goes, but I do have a couple of questions. I also have a friend who speaks Russian and she's trying her best to find someone who crochets so she get the terminology correct for me. So, in the meantime, if anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it!
In Row 5, what is "sat"? Is it the same as "sbn" (single crochet)? This is only the first part of the pattern, so I may be back asking for help as I get further along. LOL Thanks in advance! Here's a link to the translated pattern.

http://knittingday.com/7844/amigurumi-baby-rats

Legend:
VP - air loop,
ka - amigurumi ring ,
sbn - single crochet column, kill
- subtract (tie two loops together),
pr - increase (tie two out of one loop). 
ssn - single crochet column.

HEAD OF THE MOUSE
1 row .... KA or 2 VP, in them 6 sbn,
2 row .... sbn, pr (repeat 3 times) = 9 loops,
3 row .... 2 sbn, pr (repeat 3 times ) = 12 loops,
4 row .... 1sbn, 1 pr (repeat 6 times) = 18 loops,
5 row .... 18 sat,
6 row .... 2 sat, pr, sbn, 4 pr, sat , pr, 8 sbn = 24 loops,


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh My, how precious.


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh.....Donna.....they are just adorable!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> A fb friend shared this adorable pattern with me and of course I'm now on a quest to make one of these little guys. Someone on the internet did a Google translate of the pattern and since I've done amigurumi (sp??), I think I can figure out most of how it goes, but I do have a couple of questions. I also have a friend who speaks Russian and she's trying her best to find someone who crochets so she get the terminology correct for me. So, in the meantime, if anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it!
> In Row 5, what is "sat"? Is it the same as "sbn" (single crochet)? This is only the first part of the pattern, so I may be back asking for help as I get further along. LOL Thanks in advance! Here's a link to the translated pattern.
> 
> http://knittingday.com/7844/amigurumi-baby-rats
> ...


I would buy them!!! They are so precious!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Aren't they just the sweetest?? They'd be perfect for Barn Hunt! I've seen so many adorable patterns that are written in Russian and just sigh and wish I could speak the language. That's what I get for only taking Spanish in high school. LOL


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

maybe rats in Russia are nice than the ones here.LOL these are SO cute!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Wish I could help you but can’t. They are cute and know you would enjoy using them in their hunts. Hope you get the help you need with the pattern!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL. Our Barn Hunt rats are really sweet, too. They are pets and are trained to go in the tubes from early on.


no1girl said:


> maybe rats in Russia are nice than the ones here.LOL these are SO cute!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Those are really cute! Put one on a chain and have a darling necklace!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> LOL. Our Barn Hunt rats are really sweet, too. They are pets and are trained to go in the tubes from early on.


totally different than the locals. LOL give a cuddle to your girls for me.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't help with the translation, but there are lots of cute crochet days and mice patterns on Ravelry.com. Edited: I Googled Russian crochet terms and found some sites with info.

https://indulgy.com/post/dFpGVH53i1/russian-crochet-terms-and-stitches

https://mycrochetpattern.com/beginners/crochet-symbols-and-abbreviations/

https://dictionary.reverso.net/english-russian/crochet


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I sure will, no1girl! As you can see, they are really helping me figure out this pattern. Lol


no1girl said:


> totally different than the locals. LOL give a cuddle to your girls for me.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh thank you, diamondbelle! I will check them out!


diamondbelle said:


> Can't help with the translation, but there are lots of cute crochet days and mice patterns on Ravelry.com. Edited: I Googled Russian crochet terms and found some sites with info.
> 
> https://indulgy.com/post/dFpGVH53i1/russian-crochet-terms-and-stitches
> 
> ...


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> I sure will, no1girl! As you can see, they are really helping me figure out this pattern. Lol


instant warmth!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is a really new pattern. Amigurumi Baby Rats
Posted by Angelina, on January 31,2019

Maybe this will help. https://www.nickishomemadecrafts.com/crochet-terms-translated/

This was on the pattern page - http://knittingday.com/List.aspx (a list of abbrev.)

or this - illustrations https://www.crochetkingdom.com/crochet-symbols-in-russian/


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Donna, these little guys are so cute!!!!! I sure hope you can get the pattern... 

Love the picture of the girls is it just 3 of them? Or is one under the pile? ????. Good luck...


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Adorable little mice and my favorite kind, knitted and stuffed.


----------



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> LOL. Our Barn Hunt rats are really sweet, too. They are pets and are trained to go in the tubes from early on.


Thank you for posting about the life style of these rats, I have often wondered about their lives when not being "hunted" in trials. :sm02:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So CUTE! I was Going To suggest the chart online too, so GOOD luck! Post THEM!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't decide which is cuter - a pile of dogs or these days .


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I’m going to say that it looks like you work that row even, since the prior row ends with 18 stitches and there are 18 stitches in the sat row.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I sure hope I can figure these out, too, Mary!

The pile in my lap is only Sparkle, Little and Ginger. Lacie won't have any part of the the others touching her. She gets quite nasty if the blanket just gets moved! LOL


crafterwantabe said:


> Donna, these little guys are so cute!!!!! I sure hope you can get the pattern...
> 
> Love the picture of the girls is it just 3 of them? Or is one under the pile? ????. Good luck...


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh you should see the "condos" our barn hunt rats live in! The lady that has them takes very good care of them.


ckhanson said:


> Thank you for posting about the life style of these rats, I have often wondered about their lives when not being "hunted" in trials. :sm02:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

That's how I did it, too, mousepotato. I worked on the head last night and it LOOKS like it's right. Now to try the body...


mousepotato said:


> I'm going to say that it looks like you work that row even, since the prior row ends with 18 stitches and there are 18 stitches in the sat row.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness. So cute. I see why you want to make them. Hope you get the answers you are seeking.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> That's how I did it, too, mousepotato. I worked on the head last night and it LOOKS like it's right. Now to try the body...


I may be coming to you for help on this pattern, a friend has asked me to make her one.
I looked at the picture and said "oh how cute", then a few days later actually looked at the instructions :sm16:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> I sure will, no1girl! As you can see, they are really helping me figure out this pattern. Lol


How charming! We all love a good cuddle and you have it in spades!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> A fb friend shared this adorable pattern with me and of course I'm now on a quest to make one of these little guys. Someone on the internet did a Google translate of the pattern and since I've done amigurumi (sp??), I think I can figure out most of how it goes, but I do have a couple of questions. I also have a friend who speaks Russian and she's trying her best to find someone who crochets so she get the terminology correct for me. So, in the meantime, if anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it!
> In Row 5, what is "sat"? Is it the same as "sbn" (single crochet)? This is only the first part of the pattern, so I may be back asking for help as I get further along. LOL Thanks in advance! Here's a link to the translated pattern.
> 
> http://knittingday.com/7844/amigurumi-baby-rats
> ...


From what you had posted here it is impossible to translate correctly to what you want crocheted !.. I have read all those suggestions for helping you and none of them are good,- so they are useless !.. If you will post original abbreviations ,- I may help you !.. :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh thank you, Fialka! This is the link to the original pattern that's in Russian. I will take any help you can give!!

https://tykva-toys.ru/zhivotny-e/vjazanyj-myshonok.html



Fialka said:


> From what you had posted here it is impossible to translate correctly to what you want crocheted !.. I have read all those suggestions for helping you and none of them are good,- so they are useless !.. If you will post original abbreviations ,- I may help you !.. :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

http://knittingday.com/7844/amigurumi-baby-rats


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

They are so sweet.


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

Donna;
Is this what you have already?Home → Animals ↓
Knitted Mouse
Doll redheaded SchoolgirlKnitted doll Mime


08.09.2018
Crochet little mouse. Scheme

Knitted little mouse. Scheme

HEAD OF THE MOUSE

legend: 
vp is an air loop, 
ka is an amigurumi ring, 
sbn is a single crochet column, slab 
is subtraction (knit two loops together), 
etc. is gain (tie two out of one loop). 
ssn - single crochet

1 row ... KA or 2 VP, in them 6 sbn, 
2 row ... sbn, ave (repeat 3 times) = 9 loops, 
3 row ... 2 sbn, ave (repeat 3 times) = 12 loops, 
4 row ... 1sbn, 1 pr (repeat 6 times) = 18 loops, 
5 row ... 18 sat, 
6 row ... 2 bun, pr, bun, 4 pr, bun, pr, 8 bun = 24 loops , 
7.8 rows ... 24 sbn, 
9 row ... 24 sbn (mark the place where we insert the pin or sew-point) with a marker, 
10.11 rows ... 24 sbn, 
12 row ... 2 sbn, killed (repeat 6 times) = 18 loops (at this stage we fill our head tightly, we embroider our mouth and attach our eyes), 
13th row ... 1 double, kill (repeat 6 times) = 12 loops (add a little more if there is space left) 
14 row ... 6 killed = 6 loops, closed mb.

ATTENTION! Head should be tightly packed!

PAINS BOTTOM

Pink thread for heels 
1 row ... KA or 2 VP, in them 6 sbn, 
2 row ... sbn, pr (repeat 3 times) = 9 loops, 
3-6 rows ... 9 sbn, 
7 row .. 4 ssn, 5 sbn (9 loops), 
8 row ... 4 ssn, 5 sbn (9 loops), 
9 row ... 4 ssn, 5 sbn (9 loops),

The gray thread is 
10-15 rows ... 9 sbn (if you knit more rows or less, the foot will be either longer or shorter.

UPPER PAWS

Pink thread for the palms 
1 row ... KA or 2 VP, they have 6 sbn, 
2 row ... sbn, pr (repeat 3 times) = 9 loops, 
3 row ... 9 sbn,

Gray thread 
Depending on the density of knitting, thickness of the thread and ideas about the length of the legs, you can knit either more or less number of rows. I always knit by eye, when it seems to me that a sufficient length - stop. 
4-5 rows ... 9 conf.

EARS

Gray thread 
1 row ... ka (or 2 loops), knit 6 buns, 
2 rows ... 6 pr (2 in each loop) = 12 loops, 
3 row ... 1 bun, pr (repeat 6 times) = 18 loops, 
4 row ... 2 sbn, pr (repeat 6 times) = 24 loops,

Pink thread 
1 row ... KA or 2 VP, in them 6 sbn, 
2 row ... 6 pr = 12 loops, 
3 row ... 1sbn, 1 pr (repeat 6 times) = 18 loops, 
4 row .. 2 sbn, 1 pr (repeat 6 times) = 24 loops, 
5 row ... 3 sbn, 1 pr (repeat 6 times) = 30 loops,

NOTE: 
Since I take threads of different thickness and knit with different hook numbers, the number of rows and allowances for a thinner thread increases accordingly so that the inner ear (pink thread) is close in size to the outer one (gray thread), Chuuduvku less. See the photo in the album MYSHONY. And in general, the ears can be made both bigger and smaller. It is up to you - create an image that you like.

BODY (fit from top to bottom)

1 row ... ka (or 2vp), knit 6 buns, 
2nd row ... bun, pr (repeat 3 times) = 9 loops, 
3 row ... 2 bun, pr (repeat 3 times) = 12 loops ( fasten the head), 
4 row ... 3 sbn, pr (repeat 3 times) = 15 loops, 
5 row ... 4 sbn, pr (repeat 3 times) = 18 loops, 
6-10 rows ... 18 sbn, 
11 row ... 1 sbn, ub (repeat 6 times) = 12 loops, 
then - we fill, 
12 row ... 6 ub = 6 loops, 
close, sew.

TAIL (pink thread)

1 row ... ka (or 2vp), knit 4 buns, 
2-4 rows ... 4 bun, 
5 rows ... pr, 3 bun = 5 loops, 
6-11 rows ... 5 bun, 
12 row ... pr, 4 sbn = 6 loops, 
13-18 rows ... 6 sbn, 
19 row ... pr, 5 sbn = 7 loops, 
20-26 rows ... 7 sbn, 
27 row ... pr , 6 bun = 8 loops, 
28-33 rows ... 8 bun, 
34 rows ... pr, 7 bun = 9 loops, 
35-38 row ... 9 bun, 
39 row ... pr, 8 bun = 10 stitches, 
40-41 rows of 10 sc ..., 
sew


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, whale watcher. That's what I have. I think I may have gotten the head down, but looking through the next part... where it says PAINS BOTTOM... Rows 7,8 and 9... is that all the same kind of stitch?? I'm so confused!! LOL


whale watcher said:


> Donna;
> Is this what you have already?Home → Animals ↓
> Knitted Mouse
> Doll redheaded SchoolgirlKnitted doll Mime
> ...


----------



## viggy1121 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sorry to ask a question on your post but what does 'bun' stand for in the instructions? BTW, these figures are adorable! I would love to make some too. Thanks


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

That's one of the things I'm asking about too, viggy. I don't understand it.


viggy1121 said:


> Sorry to ask a question on your post but what does 'bun' stand for in the instructions? BTW, these figures are adorable! I would love to make some too. Thanks


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> A fb friend shared this adorable pattern with me and of course I'm now on a quest to make one of these little guys. Someone on the internet did a Google translate of the pattern and since I've done amigurumi (sp??), I think I can figure out most of how it goes, but I do have a couple of questions. I also have a friend who speaks Russian and she's trying her best to find someone who crochets so she get the terminology correct for me. So, in the meantime, if anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it!
> In Row 5, what is "sat"? Is it the same as "sbn" (single crochet)? This is only the first part of the pattern, so I may be back asking for help as I get further along. LOL Thanks in advance! Here's a link to the translated pattern.
> 
> http://knittingday.com/7844/amigurumi-baby-rats
> ...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

These are adorable. I do hope you figure them out - I look forward to seeing your little ratlets..


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry Donna, I can’t help you but I can see why you want to make these little critters! They are ever so cute! :sm11:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

They're brilliant!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry, that you were 'forced' to figure it out by yourselves, but now you know for sure, that knitting abbreviations are different from a "love poem" with translation ! Now try my translation !.. Make a loose loop or amigurumy. Single crochet 6 sts. in it. 2nd row: (sc, two sts.from 1)repeat 3 times = 9 sts. 3rd row: (2sc., two sts. from 1) x 3 times =12 stitches. 4th row: (1 sc, two sts from 1) x 6 times=18 sts. 5th row : 18 sts (single crocheted). 6th row: 2sc, crochet 2 from one, sc, (crochet 2 sts. from 1) x 4 times sc, 2 sc from one, 8 sc +24 sts. 7&8 rows : 24 sts of sc. 9 row: 24 sc and mark the place for " sewing to the body". 10, 11 rows: 44 sc. 12 row: ( 2sc, 2sc together) x6 =18sts. At this point "stuff the head " with filling, put eyes and mouth. 13 row: (1sc, two sc together)repeat 6 times=12 sts (put more stuffing inside, if there is space left). 14 row: 2 single crochet together repeat 6 times =6 sts,- close it ! Pay attention , that the head needs to be full stuffed ! Pink yarn for bottom legs. 1) 2 sc to make a starting ring, 6 sc in this ring. 2)[ sc,(two sc in 1 sc)] repeat 3 times = 9 sts. 3) 3-6 rows 9 sc. around. 4) 7 row: 4dc, 5sc = 9 sts. 5) 8-row : 4 dc, 5 sc = 9 sts. 6) 9 row: 4 dc, 5 sc =9 sts. Grey color yarn. 10-15 rows : 9dc (it depends how long do you want to make back legs at the bottom. Pink yarn for palm of the hand : 2sc to make a ring, sc 6 in a ring. 2) (sc, 2sc in one) repeat 3 times = 9 sts. Rows 3-6 : 9 single crochet stitches. Grey yarn : 10-15 rows - 9sc(or more,if you want these longer). Upper legs : Pinc yarn for the palm of a hand : Row 1 : 2sc to make a ring,sc 6 in this ring. Row 2 : (sc, 2sc in one) 3 times = 9 sts. Row 3 : 9 sc= 9 sts. Rows 4-5 : 9 sc (you may crochet legs longer, if you want to. Ears. 1) Grey yarn : 2sc for the "ring" and 6sc in it. 2) 2 sc in each sc = 12 sts. 3) rowsc, 2sc) repeat 6 times = 18 sts. 4)row : (2 sc, 2sc)repeat 6 times = 24 sts. Pink yarn : 1 row : 2 sc for the 'ring' and 6 sc in it. 2row : 2 sc x 6 times = 12 sts. 3 row: ( 1sc, 2sc) x 6 =18 sts. 4 row : (2 sc, 1 fb)x6 = 24 sts. 5 row: ( 3 sc, 1 fb)x 6=30 sts. The body of the mouse is knitted from top down and may be changed to your yarn and hook, used for that. 1 row 2sc for the' ring' and 6 sc in it.), 2 rowsc,1 f&b) x 3 = 9 sts. 3 row: (2 sc, 1 fb) x3=12 sts. 4 row3 sc, 1 fb)x3=15 sts. 5 row: (4sc, 1fb)x3 = 18 sts. 6 row-10 row = 18 sts in single crochet. 11 row 1sc, 2sc together)x 6=12 sts. Now stuff it and sew up the edges. 12 row: 2 sc together = 6 sts and sew up the edges. The tail (pink yarn). ! row: 2 sc for the ring and 4 sc in it. 2-4 rows: 4 sc. 5 row: 1 fb, 3 sts = 5 sts. 6-11 rows = 5 sc =5 sts. 12 row=1 fb, 4 sc = 6 sts. 13-18 rows: 6sc. 19 row: 1 fb, 5 sc =7 sts. 20-26 rows = 7 sts. 27 row:1fb, 6sc = 8 sts. 28-33 rows = 8 sc=8 sts. 34 row: 1fb, 7 sc = 9 sts. 35-38rows : 9sc=9 sts. 39 row: 1 fb,8 sc =10 sts, 40-41 rows : 10 sc. That's all !.. Happy crocheting to everyone of you and don't forget to post your pictures !..


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my they are so cute ????


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

How cute they are!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So cute good luck.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Aren't they just the sweetest?? They'd be perfect for Barn Hunt! I've seen so many adorable patterns that are written in Russian and just sigh and wish I could speak the language. That's what I get for only taking Spanish in high school. LOL


 The translation for these 'rats' are done !.. So what are you waiting for ? God luck to you !..


----------

